# It appears I have a cracked piston, what are my options?



## 67gtonr (Dec 29, 2019)

I have a 2018 Cruz LT I purchased last Oct. with about 50K miles on it. Yesterday, while traveling on the Freeway the car started shaking and CEL lights came on. Had it towed home, checked engine codes and it came up w/ P0301, and P0011 and occasionally P0500. IT idles rough, the oil was somewhat low so I topped it off, drive around the block but the P0301 code keeps coming back. i changed the coil pack between the #1 and the #2 cylinders, no change. I checked the spark plug on #4 looked fine, I changed them about 12K miles ago. Checked the #1 plug and it is fouled seems like with the carbon there is oil. I put new plugin, made little difference still no power, rough idle and P0301 code returns. The car has 85K on it so I assume it is out of warranty. I took off the oil filler cap and there is smoke coming out, oil splatter noise and air. I use 91 octane most times and Mobil 1 all times.
What are my options and what are the costs?


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Dreaded Cracked Piston Got Me


Just been diagnosed with the dreaded cracked piston. '17 Premier Hatch with 20k on it. Are the other 3 pistons a ticking time bomb? Should I trade it off asap after the first piston gets fixed?




www.cruzetalk.com


----------

